# check out these PW'ers



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

These are designed for at home snowmaking but an electic PW that puts out 7.5 gpm at 2k psi? Yes please.
http://www.snowathome.com/our_products/7.5_GPM_Electric_Pump.php
http://www.snowathome.com/our_products/7.5_GPM_Gas_Pump.php


----------

